# Puerto Vallarta information



## Karen G

2020 thread:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/pv-shopping-and-walking-drinking-too.301715/#post-2398387

Restaurants in Nuevo Vallarta & Bucerias

PV restaurant recommendations

PV restaurant guide

PV food tours

PV hikes by Steve Nelson

2016 thread on PV activities

2017 visit to El Tuito

Sayulita info

PV restaurant review


Thanks to Chris Collins for these links:
[URL]http://www.visitpuertovallarta.com/

http://www.puertovallarta.net/

Thanks to philemer for these links on PV restaurants and maps:


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36904

Things to do in Nuevo Vallarta

More useful PV links!

http://www.vallarta-adventures.com/

http://www.vallartaonline.com/

http://www.vallartascene.com/

http://www.vallartainfo.com/


----------



## Former Cruiser

Before we went to Nuevo Vallarta in December, we purchased the Mexico maps for our fairly new Garmin.  The maps didn't recognize Nuevo Vallarta at all.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## R_Walker

All this info is great! We want to visit PV next year, this will be very useful for us... Thank you!


----------



## bjones9942

My all time favorite thing to do in Puerto Vallarta is a visit to Skydive Vallarta.  Best view of the bay, and a nice soft landing on the sand at the beach!

For those missing Puerto Vallarta, Cuates y Cuetes has a webcam (http://www.cuatesycuetes.com/) and you can watch the fun in the sun from the comfort of your own home.


----------

